# More doggie pics please



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks to all who sent me pics last time i could'nt use all of them for various reasons size colours etc, and the site is not yet finished for those that want to look at the ones i have used so far check out.
www.trusharpe.co.uk 
So if you have any more pics i can use in the photo gallery.
Thanks
James


----------



## 114172 (Jul 8, 2008)

My youngest.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi I emailed mine to you is that what you meant or do you want them posted here


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi locovan.
either way is okay, got your email thanks
James


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks brynvolk
Nice pic what a lovely dog
James


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

felt the urge to say "snap" when I saw Bynvolk's pic


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

delete


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Oour jojo 2yrs rules everythink she is the boss
bj


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

looking after things


----------



## 114172 (Jul 8, 2008)

The alpha and omgega of the pack just chillin.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Henry, my 3 years old Springer, most loving dog ever.

Charlie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi James I see the terroists are on show :lol: heres one of our late departed Ted and a couple of Trudie

Jacquie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Patch, a dog with real character..


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Here's a shot of Muffin, a rascally West Highland White


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is our trouble maker Harvey nine next week


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We have 3 of these photos that we put up in the van windows whilst out. They all have different captions, like, My name is Oscar and I like balls. So far they seem to have worked  Actually he is a bit of a softy, unless someone tries to go near his food 8O 
Nick.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

here's a couple of our Mutts. 

One terrier cross who was rescued from some travellers and the other a Husky mum with dad Alsatian/Rotty cross - she is a really sweet gentle dog, but a complete oaf


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

A bit of fun at Highgate stadium, Skye is the middle dog


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pics*

Here are a couple of pics.

One shows Oscar, taken at Lake Iseo in Italy. The other shows Oscar and Jenny together.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Our little girl, at 8 weeks. Now 11 weeks.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Rolo


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

meet millie.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Luke on holiday !!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's Elsa aged 15years.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

This is my friend Sue's dog Betty after we gave her a good trim!


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

5 year old Ben


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

There you go, this is my wee dog called Honey fae scotland.aged 17 blind with no teeth but i love her and i,m Jamiealana aged 2


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Here's one of our Pip. She had just one first prize at the local dog rescue centre charity day!


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*More Doggie pics please*

Wow!!   
Really a big thank you for all the pics you have sent me.
I've just got back from a weekend away in frosty moffatt.
Looks like i may have to have a larger picture gallery section so any new pics keep them coming.
I will do another post when i have the gallery finished.
So a big thank you again.   
James


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)




----------



## IANMORGAN (Jan 23, 2009)

*harley&ted*

ted the jr doesnt much like lying on cold floors,harley much warmer and softer


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's Ruby. still a pup at 8 months


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

here's me dogs


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Our wee Bobbie. Sadly, he's not with us any more.  

Jock & Rita.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A Kerry Blue with his best Welshie friend


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's Polly


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Maisie (on the right) and Lenka asleep. I love this photo as when we got Lenka 7 months ago it looked as though Maisie was not going to bond with her.
SD


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Wee Misty, our greyhound/deerhound lurcher with her Batfink ears - doesn't matter how much you brush her, one shake and she's shaggy again!

D


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

They're only playing, really!


----------



## 117906 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have some in my album, help yourself.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=103452

Bob


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

heres Rosie my sisters daft parson jack russel


----------

